# SE Wisconsin Speaker GTG on April 14th



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

For those interested in all things speakers/2-channel audio, we will be hosting a speaker GTG in Manitowoc, WI on April 14th in which we'll be comparing a half dozen or so speakers from Popular ID and B&M manufacturers; though the main focus became ID. The list of speakers that will be present is as follows:

Salk Sound SoundScape 10
Philharmonic 2 (Dennis Murphy designed)
Salk Veracity HT2-TL
Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower w/RAAl tweeter
Salk SongTower RT
PSB Image T55 Tower
Jeff Permanian (JTR Speakers) - Triple 12HT-lp
Mark Seaton (Seaton Sound) - Speakers to be determined

Invited but not yet fully confirmed:

Ryan from Vapor Audio - Cirrus Speaker


The event will begin at 10:00 a.m. and finish when it finishes. Jim Salk will be attending to present his SoundScape 10's, and while Dennis Murphy wanted to attend the cost of the airline ticket was too much; we're happy he's sending us a pair of his speakers, though.

We currently have 23-25 various forum members attending and will be using the following equipment and song selections for the GTG.

This was taken from TJHUB's post: (Terry, whom is opening his home for the event)

_My gear list:

*Source:* Logitech Touch
My Touch is running the SoundCheck TT3.0 mods with the volume lock activated (very important, and a long story). The Touch is fed via wired ethernet cable from a server computer in my basement. The server computer is set to do all of the FLAC decoding and streams PCM to the Touch. The Touch is also powered by a DIY power supply that almost made me flip out the first time I heard it. The performance is FAR better than just using an off the shelf linear power supply. 

*DAC:* Eastern Electric MiniMax Plus
The DAC is completely stock at the moment, and will likely stay that way. I am using a Psvane 12AU7 tube though. I have some opamps I've rolled, but I'm very happy with the sound as-is. 

*Preamp:* Rogue Audio Perseus 
The preamp is 100% stock including the tubes. Since its arrival in my setup, I have been completely satisfied with it's performance. It basically just disappears completely with the tubes providing a more 3D and layered sound stage. For the record, there is no traditional warm or tube sound allowed in my house. I look to get the sound as realistic as possible.

*Amps:* Odyssey Audio Stratos Extreme SE Monoblocks
These monos have the "Extreme SE" upgrades which are dual transformers, and upgraded wire/components inside. It is my understanding that they output a little over 200wrms into 8ohms, and approximately 360wrms into 4ohms.

*Cables:* Don't kid yourself, they matter!
For those that care... I have a Black Cat SilverStar 75 digital coax between the Touch and my DAC. I am in the process of trying to decide between the Sweet Spot Reveal IC's and Morrow MA2 IC's. Both sound fantastic, but offer slightly different presentations. Either sets sound absolutely wonderful, so I'm having a difficult time picking a "winner." I'm running a DIY pair of PCOCC speaker cables that I think are the best I've heard. I purchased them pre-made with a loose Litz braid for $60.00 shipped. 

Of course my speakers are Salk HT2-TL's with the older LCY ribbon tweeter. I don't think I've found their limits yet, but I don't think I'll be trying to anymore either. I've loved them since day one, and I've heard no other speaker I'd rather have. 

I do run a pair of EQ'd DIY 18" TC Sounds LMS-Ultra's for both music and HT. I hope to be able to show their performance for music at the GTG, time permitting. I think they are absolutely spectacular, and I can't live without them for my room. Of course they will likely be out of the room for the GTG to allow every speaker to display its full performance. I'm not worried about my HT2-TL's as they easily shake the floor with their bass output_.

We debated having a blind shootout, but as those who've participated in one in the past already knows, it can be very stressful and tedious. Due to the number of speakers and attendees we've decided against a blind testing method. Our goal is to have a great time and hopefully provide folks who normally wouldn't be able to hear the speakers in attendance some solid listening time with such. 

Here is the track list that Terry and I decided on:

_"Boxenkiller" by Cyrill Lutzelschwab and Martin Hess
"Ntyilo Ntyilo (The Love Bird)" by Hugh Masakela
"Walking On The Moon" by The Yuri Honing Trio
"Chant" by Foreplay
"Copland - Fanfare For The Common Man" by Erich Kunzel: Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
"Jazz Variants" by The O-Zone Percussion Group
"Red Rain (Instrumental)" by Peter Gabriel
"Dream On" by Kelly Sweet
"Just Like Love" by Steve Strauss
"Rubina" by Joe Satriani
"Into The Void" by Nine Inch Nails
"Hells Bells" by AC/DC
45 seconds of the finale to "Mussorgsky's Pictures" at an Exhibition_

You can find more information at the dedicated thread at AVS forum, and I'll update this thread as necessary. We're open to any advice or constructive criticism regarding the event.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Too bad you're not in California... I would be all over this GTG otherwise. Great lineup so far! I really like the SongTowers. They are fantastic speakers. Please take pictures!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Jon Liu said:


> Too bad you're not in California... I would be all over this GTG otherwise. Great lineup so far! I really like the SongTowers. They are fantastic speakers. Please take pictures!


I think you're the third person to say that (specifically from CA). I know you guys have a lot of great audiophiles out there. 

We're going to have a blast here in WI. Mark Seaton and Jeff from JTR just confirmed and will likely be bring a pair of speakers each, so it just got even better. :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I would LOVE to go. Especially considering I haven't heard any of Seaton Sound's stuff, that'd be a great opportunity! Glad to see even more support for the GTG!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am very happy to say I have been invited to this and am really looking forward to it!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Today is the day! Have fun and keep us posted, guys.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What a day! There is so much to talk about that it will take a couple days to get it all processed. For now, thanks to the gentlemen responsible for putting together this great experience.

A couple quick photos!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent, looking forward to listener impressions, and more pics! :nerd:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Joe, are you still going to write a review? Interested in your impressions of the different speakers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, Jeff, yes I am. It has been pretty crazy around here this week. I have started a post for it on Sunday night and still have not finished it yet. I will definitely try to get it done in the next couple days. I have all the pictures loaded to my gallery now and will be including them as well.

FYI - Nuance said that our host discovered an issue with one of his Oddessey amps this past Monday.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not trying to rush you just wasn't sure if the drama on the other forum had scared you away. I'm pretty envious that you were able to attend such an event and wish something like this could take place in KC.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Uhhh, there were 2 guys that drove up FROM K.C.! At first, I was not sure if I should - but then I determined it would be a disservice to all the great people I met there if I did not.

TBH, I would love to have a more informal GTG when I get my room done - it is a really great chance to meet some very nice people. Nuance and Terry are just nuts - there were probably 20 - 25 people there! My wife would probably have a coronary if I had that many people over.....


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, that's a long drive. My job would make it nearly impossible to make that trip short of using vacation time. Being on call 24/7 really stinks at times. I'm sure it was a good time and I'd love to hear some different speakers. I'm very happy with mine but I'm sure there's much better out there. Maybe it's best I don't hear better for fear of more costly upgrades.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Uhhh, there were 2 guys that drove up FROM K.C.! At first, I was not sure if I should - but then I determined it would be a disservice to all the great people I met there if I did not.
> 
> TBH, I would love to have a more informal GTG when I get my room done - it is a really great chance to meet some very nice people. *Nuance and Terry are just nuts* - there were probably 20 - 25 people there! My wife would probably have a coronary if I had that many people over.....


Guilty. To further prove your theory, I'd do it again this weekend if I could; it was just too much fun. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Brandon,

You indicated at the GTG that you had a chance to hear the Soundscape 8s at Jim's shop. Is this something that Jim normally does? I think I have narrowed myself down to a couple, but I would really like to hear these to decide if it would be worth continuing to save. 

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Brandon,
> 
> You indicated at the GTG that you had a chance to hear the Soundscape 8s at Jim's shop. Is this something that Jim normally does? I think I have narrowed myself down to a couple, but I would really like to hear these to decide if it would be worth continuing to save.
> 
> ...


He happened to have just finished a pair of SoundScape 8's and had them set up in light of my planned trip to his shop. I'd imagine if you contacted him ahead of time and requested to hear some SS8's he'd try to accommodate based on when he had a pair available/complete. Just call and ask him; he's a great guy.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Brandon! Amazing how far off-topic that other thread has gone. I wish there was a way to create a thread and then have control over who had the ability to post in it.......


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks Brandon! Amazing how far off-topic that other thread has gone. I wish there was a way to create a thread and then have control over who had the ability to post in it.......


Me too man, me too.


----------



## ro7939 (Feb 13, 2013)

Where are comments on the speakers? How did you match SPL between the different speakers? 

Seemed like way too many songs listed for so many speakers. I'd think parts of 3-5 songs ideal.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Not trying to rush you just wasn't sure if the drama on the other forum had scared you away. I'm pretty envious that you were able to attend such an event and wish something like this could take place in KC.


here's a bit different venue - but an opportunity to hear some speakers in KC.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-g2g-bbq-park-saturday-october-19-2013-a.html


----------

